# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.9.2 - Samsung GT-I8750, LG E400B, LG E400R...

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v1.9.2 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung GT-I8262, Samsung GT-I8750, LG E400B, LG E400R, ZTE P736V!   Medusa Box v1.9.2 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models: *Samsung GT-I8262*  - added Dead Boot Repair.*Samsung GT-I8750* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG E400B* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG E400R* - added Dead Boot Repair.*ZTE P736V* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.
- Added Software manuals for supported phones.
- Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.   Being first and the most relevant is the main priorities for Medusa Box, as we always keep on adding new mobile phone models, 
updating software with new solutions and working on realization of new ideas!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

